# Help Needed - Is This Repairable?



## octaviatsi (Mar 28, 2014)

Some pratt pulled out of a side road and T-boned me whilst I was turning right . My pampered motor is now looking a bit battered and I want to know if it is repairable or if might it be a write off? Both doors are badly damaged and the passenger door doesn't fit any more with a 1 to 2 inch gap at the top (hence the tape). The B pillar and sills are creased at the bottom as per the pics and the B pillar has been pushed in about 2 inches. there is also damage to the edge of the rear quarter panel by the wheel arch. Is this all repairable in a body shop? If it can be repaired could it also affect its structural integrity moving forward? Car is a 12 plate Octavia. Any advice / guidance appreciated.


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm no expert but it looks light a right off to me, sorry.


----------



## octaviatsi (Mar 28, 2014)

Blazefan13 said:


> I'm no expert but it looks light a right off to me, sorry.


Thanks mate, that's what I was wondering. Would still appreciate any input from those who might have knowledge of this area.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks like the structure is bent there, certainly not just surface damage. I'd guess a write off. 

Glad you're not too hurt though, and looks like you might get to choose a nice new car.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sills and B pillar are key elements to a bodyshells structural integrity - even if it was economically repairable I really would not want to own it - no way a car can be as good as it was when built after such major structural repair


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

agree with andy on that, must have been one heck of a bang


----------



## octaviatsi (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm worried that if it is repaired then it will be unsafe as some of the integrity is lost.


----------



## octaviatsi (Mar 28, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> must have been one heck of a bang


It was actually a low speed impact of about 20mph but my neck feels it today! Glad it wasn't any faster as the intrusion would more than likely be more than a couple of inches.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

20 mph did that? wow, jeez


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not a chance that'll not be written off. 

Hopefully you'll get a good settlement. Take a look around to find similar cars and prices to make sure you get a fair price.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Out of interest, what vehicle was it that hit you? As mentioned above, even if they could repair it I'm not sure I'd want it back. I'd be asking for them to write it off tbh.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

20mph - looks like a milk float hit you! 

Pleased to hear that you are ok. 

That will be a write off I am sure.


----------



## octaviatsi (Mar 28, 2014)

JBirchy said:


> Out of interest, what vehicle was it that hit you?


It was a crappy T plate Mondeo with the bumper already held together at the edges with gaffer tape. All he needs is a bit of extra gaffer tape for the new crack on his bumper :lol:



JBirchy said:


> I'd be asking for them to write it off tbh


Yep that's what I'm thinking at the moment


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would go for a write off, but only because the cost to repair would be too high. It could be re shelled or a new a pillar fitted and it would be just as strong, after all cars are not that shape to begin with and are welded together


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

A pretty easy repair for someone with the right knowledge and equipment.

However, it would be very expensive, no doubt considerably more than the car is worth so it'll almost certainly be a write off.

Wouldn't surprise me if it was sold as damaged / repairable and put back on the road at some stage though.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> I would go for a write off, but only because the cost to repair would be too high. r


That made me chuckle. Isn't that exactly what a write off is?!?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Cream crackered


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Marve said:


> That made me chuckle. Isn't that exactly what a write off is?!?


Well it's Friday, technically it can be repaired so no a write off, it's just expensive to fix.


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

My old M3 was written off for a lot less damage than that. On another occasion the insurance assesor called me to ask me if I wanted the car written off.
Take the car to an expensive bodyshop and see what happens. Also talk to the insurance company and ask to speak to their assessor.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know........ what is the world coming to?

This is a detailing forum, why is it so full of pessimists?


That will polish out :thumb:





Seriously - glad you are ok. Insurance company will try and bend you over when settling the claim. Sad to say it but I would recommend a trip to the docs with that sore neck, as with a small payout for "pain and suffering" you might get back what the car was actually worth to you.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

If there was a remote chance of it being repairable, it'd be a cat c or d car once repaired, meaning it'd be worth a lot less when it comes to trade in time.

Personally, fingers crossed it's a write off


----------



## octaviatsi (Mar 28, 2014)

It was a hard car to find as it took me a quite few months looking and there are currently none available in the UK of a similar spec and mileage. I'd say it's value is around the £ 9k to £10k mark before the accident and I'd guess the damage is around the £4k+ mark. If it could be repaired to a high standard, I'd like it back as it's clear its going to be a challenge tracking down another. Does anyone know what % of value a repair has to be before a car is written off as Cat C or D?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

This is cat C/D

Cat C cars can be fixed, but the repairs alone will cost more than the car's market value.

Cat D cars can be fixed and the repairs will cost less than its market value. However, the insurance company's decision to repair it is dependent on more than the cost of the repairs.

Cat A is for cars that are beyond repair & should be crushed

Cat B is for cars that are beyond economic repair, but can be broke up for spares

This is how I understand it

How much value a repaired car loses if Cat C or D & deemed roadworthy is hard to say.
It comes down to how much risk someone is willing to pay for I suppose, I mean would you buy a 2nd hand car categorised as cat C or D?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It would only end up being a cat c/d if your insurance company wrote it off and someone else purchased it for repair.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andyg_TSi said:


> This is cat C/D
> 
> Cat C cars can be fixed, but the repairs alone will cost more than the car's market value.
> 
> ...


i would if the price reflects it, and saw pics of the damage


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Andyg_TSi said:


> If there was a remote chance of it being repairable, it'd be a cat c or d car once repaired, meaning it'd be worth a lot less when it comes to trade in time.
> 
> Personally, fingers crossed it's a write off


That's not how it works.

If his insurance company decided to repair it then it would be repaired and not be written off or have any marker against it.

If the insurance company decide that the repairs would cost more than a significant percentage of the vehicles value ( usually 3/4 of the vehicles pre accident value ) then it will be written off. The car then becomes the property of the insurance company, and the owner gets a payout to go and buy a new car.

The vehicle will then be sold as salvage, along with its write off marker. It'll either go to a dismantler and sold for parts, or possibly to a repair specialist or private individual who might decide that they can repair the car to an acceptable standard for a lot less than through the official insurance co route ( i.e a pair of secondhand doors could be bought and fitted for a massive saving over the new door skins and insurance approved repair would be required to use )

The car would then have to go for a VIC check to confirm its identity, then it could be registered and sold on, but it would always be an insurance write off, which is why an hpi check or similar is vital when buying a used car!

The poster above who got asked if they wanted the car written off must have had damage with a repair estimate close to the insurers writeoff value, so were effectively asking whether they wanted the car repaired and given back, or taken away and given a layout for a replacement.

Some companies will allow you to buy back the written off car, but it would still always be classed as a write off.

My car isn't worth a lot, a minor crape needing a new wing and bumper would probably be enough to write it off, but there's no way I'd let an insurance company take it off me for that!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

bidderman1969 said:


> i would if the price reflects it, and saw pics of the damage


Exactly.

The damage required for a car to be written off can vary massively depending on what was damaged and the value of the vehicle at the time.

I've seen porsche 911s which have been rolled and needed major structural repairs be repaired and not written off, where as a three year old ford focus might be written off for minor panel damage.

Back in the early 90s my dad had a couple of year old bmw e30. It got hit in traffic doing significant damage to the rear floorpan. The repair bill was around £7k, and it was fixed and not written off.

The same car today would be worth around £1500, and given bmw parts and approved repair costs, someone running a key around the outside would be enough to write it off, and I know which one I would be more comfortable driving!


----------



## octaviatsi (Mar 28, 2014)

Heard back from the insurance assessor that the car requires two new doors and a single panel comprising the sill and lower B pillar. The repairs are estimated at £3k so will go ahead as they are well below the level at which the car would be written off. The car will therefore not appear on a Cat C or Cat D database or have any marker against it. Appreciate all the advice guys.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

That will write off mate. 

An old friend had a Sierra cosworth and this happened to him. He begged them not to write it off but they did. He bought it back though as it was his pride and joy and had a new b pillar and sills replaced

Sorry just seen your post above. Hope you get it repaired decently mate and your happy with it again


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Harry_p said:


> I've seen porsche 911s which have been rolled and needed major structural repairs be repaired and not written off.


I did a valet job on a Boxter must be about 5 years ago now. As I was going around it I noticed what looked to be filler on the windscreen surround (not to mention the horrible "bloomy" paint, which I managed to make look a bit better).
I mentioned this to the geezer and asked if he had noticed it.
He said, it had been rolled in a crash and repaired. They had yanked the damage out of the windscreen surround, welded it up and wagged it with filler. Stuck a new screen in and some other bits. Then given the whole car the nastiest, most badly masked up spray job I've seen.
Bugger that for a lark.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Marve said:


> That made me chuckle. Isn't that exactly what a write off is?!?


Depends on the age of the car so it's value & the cost of the new parts, labour, paint etc. Fairly easy fix for the right person but the cost wil influence the outcome. Has it creased the floor pan?

If they write it off buy it back cheap & either strip it for parts as it looks otherwise ok ofr fix & sell it if the buy back is cheap.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

octaviatsi said:


> Heard back from the insurance assessor that the car requires two new doors and a single panel comprising the sill and lower B pillar. The repairs are estimated at £3k so will go ahead as they are well below the level at which the car would be written off. The car will therefore not appear on a Cat C or Cat D database or have any marker against it. Appreciate all the advice guys.


The quote is a good indicator that they must have decided that the pillar damage as not as serious as it looked. I expect the doors and paint to make up a large amount of the cost given how even very minor damage can easily run into four figures. :thumb:

Just be sure to give it a thorough inspection when it comes back. The repairs have to be to an acceptable standard and will be guaranteed for a certain period ( usually a year as a minimum)


----------



## suprageek (May 31, 2015)

2 doors from a scrap yard and the rest can be fixed


----------

